# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Ömer Çoşkun'un yaptığı tek kelimeyle sahtekarlıktır, ürünlerinin hiçbir faydasını

## Gokhan123

tek kelime ile sahtekarlık yaptıkları.bu ürünü tam 90 gün düzenli kullandım ancak hiç bir faydasını görmedim.dr ömer coşkunun gercekte umut tacırlıgı yaptıgını dusunmeme sebep oldu .bende bır cok ınsan gıbı bu urunu kullandıgımda faydasını gorecegımı dusunmustum.bır kac gramlık bu hapların faiş fıyata satılıyor olması ınsanları bır seferde avlayarak rant elde etmekmekten baska bır amaca hızmetı olmadıgını gordum.kanser ılacları bıle bu kadar pahalı deıl bana gore.kendısıyle ırtıbata gecmek ıstedımsede her seferınde olumsuz cevap aldım.sıze donecegız bu konuda denıyor ama netıce yok.soyledıgım her sey ıspatlamaya hazırım.hatta bu urunu bazı sıtelerde daha uygun fıyattan satıyorlar ve sordum bu urunlerde sızemı aıt.sıze aıt degılse neden yasal olarak geregını yapmıyorsunuz bu da bır pazarlama yontemımı?cevap yıne yok.yıne tekrarlıyorum ısteyen ırtıbata gecebılır soyledıklerımın arkasındayım ve ıspatlarım.amacım kımseyı karalamak degıl yanlıs anlasılmak ıstemem yada rakıp fırma da degılım ısım bellı kamu kurumundayım.sadece ınsanların umutlarının kendı cıkarlarına alet edılmeyı hazmedemıyorum.dr akıllı bır ınsan ..bellı..bırde bu aklıyla ahlaki olmayıda becerebılseydı

Kaynak: http://www.kullaniciyorumlari.net/dr...tleri-oku.html

----------

